# Fitting sink covers as extra work top (Autotrail)



## Pjd1 (May 16, 2013)

Hi can anyone help
I'm looking for the aluminium strip to fit my sink covers as extra work top, Autotrail Cheyenne 660se 2005,
I have tried Autotrail but they no longer stock the part 
Has any one got one they would like to sell please or know where I might get one from


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

If you post a photo of the existing set up then someone might recognise the materials.
Bill


----------

